# Gary Paulsen-esque books?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

So my 6th grade DS _hates_ to read. 
However, he has been making an exception for Gary Paulsen. In fact, on more than one occasion I've caught him CHOOSING to read instead of being reminded to. 

So far he's had Hatchet read to him (didn't care for it so hasn't been particularly interested in the various Brian spin-offs) and has read on his own:
The Cookcamp
The Rifle
The Haymeadow
Harris and Me


I've tried to pique his interest with the Tucket series, but so far he's not picked one up.
I realize Paulsen has a LOT of books out that we haven't even come close to touching, but I was wondering if there are other authors out there that write the same type of juvenile fiction...


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't have any suggestions, but thanks for suggesting this author. His books look really good. I'll be picking some up for the kiddos. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

Jean Craighead George wrote the "My Side of the Mountain", "The Far Side of the Mountain" and "Frightful's Mountain", which my kids loved. 

I've heard "The Hunger Games" are good, but haven't read it yet, so really can't comment as to its appropriateness. 

Louis L'amour?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

He's read My Side of the Mountain as well as part of Julie of the Wolves, but like Hatchet, he doesn't seem to be in to the whole wilderness aspect...

I've mentioned Louis LAmour a couple of times (particularly since we named his sister Tyrell, after the youngest Sackett brother lol), but I might just have to grab a book or two from the library and see if he takes to them.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

The Great Brain series by John D. Fitzgerald, 
The Hank the Cow Dog series by John R. Erickson 
Owls in the Family or others by Mowat Farley 
They Shoot Canoes, Don't They? or anything by Patrick F. McManus

These books are LOVED by all of my boys!! They are funny, outdoorsy, easy to follow and entertaining to read.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> The Hank the Cow Dog series by John R. Erickson


Yeah, this is a favorite at our house, too. 
I'll look up the rest.

(BTW, for anyone else with kids/boys that don't want to read, Nate the Great is really good too. Kind of like Diary of a Wimpy kid, but _much_ funnier.)


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

The Little Britches series by Ralph Moody is great - and true. Both of my dc loved them (and so did I).


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

My DD didn't start reading till this summer and she's 15!! Yep, late bloomer I guess, and I tried every book!! I would even start reading until the book got really book then put the book down, and tell her, your turn...well needless to say she just didn't want to read. Anyways the Warriers series has her hooked on reading!! Finally!! She tells me all about the books she's read and is really loving them! Maybe this will be good for your boy?? I worry about some of the books out there as a Christian family, we keep it rated pg and thankfully these books comply!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Check out Jim Kjelgaard's books. 
Very popular with boys who love Gary Paulsen.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

How about Old Yeller?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

He's seen the movie enough times to know he doesn't want to read the book. 

But I can't believe I haven't thought of Jim Kjelgaard! I still have _my_ very battered copy of Irish Red laying around somewhere...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

ErinP said:


> He's seen the movie enough times to know he doesn't want to read the book.
> 
> But I can't believe I haven't thought of Jim Kjelgaard! I still have _my_ very battered copy of Irish Red laying around somewhere...


Hopefully he'll love it. I adore when my kids connect with books that were important to me as a child.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh, I just loved Irish Red too! And that reminded me of another really great one, Rascal by Sterling North.


----------

